# Who should I have install a sound system?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d get a bluetooth portable unit like a TurtleBox if you plan on selling later. A majority do not want a bunch of obsolete stereo equipment on a boat when they buy it because then they have a bunch of holes to fill which will hurt your resale value.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I’ll pile on, if you have a bay boat, mount away, if you have a skiff, don’t do it, it ruins the boat. A portable blue tooth stereo will do the job, and you don’t have to worry about wiring or installs. Most skiff people want performance and simplicity, stereos dont add anything to your boat a portable speaker can’t do. But that’s just my .02 cents of opinion. I had a stereo on my Redfisher for 15 years. Put on when it was a tender for a year before I purchased. I literally never used it, but I did use my portable blue tooth speaker. 
however if it makes you happy to mount a stereo on your skiff, go for it!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Do the turtlebox


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I added a nice stereo system to my custom flats boat based on the recommendation of the builder. I think I had it on twice and once was to play Christmas carols during the boat parade. I chose not to add any tunes to the Mosquito. Like others have said already, a portable bluetooth speaker is much cleaner and practical. If you really want to cut holes in your brand new boat, Shields Marina or Mike's Marine Ways in St. Marks can handle the job professionally and cleanly.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I also bought a bluetooth speaker and played it once and was like hmm. Glad this is not attached to my boat. Never used it again. Its in my Billiards room.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I use a bluetooth speaker in my smaller boat. I do have a stereo in my bigger boat. I didn't want to drill holes, so I mounted an amp under the deck and put the speakers in a box under the console. No head unit. Just a stereo plug feeding the amp. Play pandora and control volume thru my phone. It's a simple setup and sounds good. Easily removable, if I had the desire to do so. But I probably won't put one in the next boat. I use it exactly once a year at a fast boat get together on the river. Other than that, it's useless but not really in the way.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Thanks folks! If it makes a difference to the minimalists (who I count myself among) this is for a new bay boat. I agree with y'all that I wouldn't put one in my 14' which is where I use the JBL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> I also bought a bluetooth speaker and played it once and was like hmm. Glad this is not attached to my boat. Never used it again. Its in my Billiards room.


I guess it’s my old age showing...I despise music on the water. I hear enough noise everywhere else that when I’m fishing I like to hear nature. There’s nothing pleasant about getting way in the back lakes enjoying a beautiful day on the water and having to hear some jackass burning shorelines blaring music from two miles away or someone staked out with music playing so the whole time we’re poling a shoreline we have to hear their playlist.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Only music I want in a boat is the sound of line ripping off a reel!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Young Boats in Inglis, FL. Rob does a lot of refurb work, custom installs, and builds awesome boats


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I guess it’s my old age showing...I despise music on the water. I hear enough noise everywhere else that when I’m fishing I like to hear nature. There’s nothing pleasant about getting way in the back lakes enjoying a beautiful day on the water and having to hear some jackass burning shorelines blaring music from two miles away or someone staked out with music playing so the whole time we’re poling a shoreline we have to hear their playlist.


Man, I don't think I've ever read a truer statement. It's bad enuf listening to the a**holes blasting their boom boom music on the streets. When one or some of those morons come onto a lake I'm fishing, I pack up and go home. Not to mention the kids on jetskis who like to use my boat as a racing pylon when I'm trying to fish a back cove.

In 2008, I was on vacation in the far SE corner of Alaska and badly wanted to fish Meziadin Lake....about as beautiful and remote a country as you'll ever find. Pulled into the parking area and _it was crowded._ Couldn't believe my eyes - and ears. Several that were getting ready to launch had the music blasting as if they were on a SoCal lake....not to mention those already on the water. I absolutely hate rap "music," too, which didn't help.

That place is 100s of miles from nowhere. WTH did they all come from ?? You've heard of black moods ?? I left.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing quite like pulling up to a sandbar with 15 other boats all blasting their different Skynyrd tunes at the same time--well, maybe a Harley meet-up. Some fish for the serene, some fish to be seen.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

For all you 'get off my lawn' folks, I feel ya - lol! It can suck listening to other peoples tunes when you're looking for quiet time on the water. However, not everyone with a stereo on their boat is an inconsiderate a**hole out to ruin your enjoyment  

I primarily like to listen to music when I'm underway and my JBL doesn't allow that with my current 25HP motor. I highly doubt it'll be any better with on my new boat with a 115.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flatsmatt said:


> For all you 'get off my lawn' folks, I feel ya - lol! It can suck listening to other peoples tunes when you're looking for quiet time on the water. However, not everyone with a stereo on their boat is an inconsiderate a**hole out to ruin your enjoyment
> 
> I primarily like to listen to music when I'm underway and my JBL doesn't allow that with my current 25HP motor. I highly doubt it'll be any better with on my new boat with a 115.


It’s just as annoying for others while under way. You can hear someone jamming tunes while running well over a mile away. Just sayin’


----------



## flyfishingvet (Jul 2, 2018)

Highly recommend a turtlebox instead.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

What about ear buds?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Why would you need a sound system on a fishing boat? Inshore or near shore fishing, which is what this forum is about, requires that you listen to the sounds of nature all around you.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

With the correct sound, you must have titty dancers on board also, at least three. Also cold beverages.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

My turtle box is loud enough to hear underway with my F70


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

100% agree with Smack on this. Loud music on the bay when your fishing sucks, hate those guys molesting my hunt! Shoreline burning dipshits in high rack Haynies everywhere down here!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinnydip said:


> 100% agree with Smack on this. Loud music on the bay when your fishing sucks, hate those guys molesting my hunt! Shoreline burning dipshits in high rack Haynies everywhere down here!!!


And if you ask a tower boat guy exactly how he uses the tower they get defensive because they know they are doing a lot of wrong most of the time cruising around burning every shoreline and flat for miles just scouting and ruining everyone’s fishing that day. But at least they have some good gangster rap and Luke Bryan jams to go along with their jackassery!


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

We saw alot of fish😂😂😂


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

I seem to have good luck with the fish when I've got Sturgill Simpson rolling. YMMV


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I was once one of those guys with a wakeboard boat and over $6,000 in the audio system. Wetsounds speakers, Zapco Reference amps, Alumapro subs, etc. This was in 2008 so figure at least $8500 today.

In my flats boat... it's an iphone and a waterproof bluetooth speaker and only on sandbar days.

Music has no place with fishing rods on board and as someone said earlier.. I'm not buying a used skiff with speakers or speaker holes.


----------

